# Leesburg, VA and DC area boarding references and recommendations



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I had also seen Westview when I was living in Leesburg and had considered it, but have no personal info on it. I don't know where your job is, but as you probably know, the commute to Centerville can be horrible at times. So, I guess I would consider traffic also. If you have a day off, you might take a drive down rt 15 south of Leesburg-there are several down there, and I have no idea what their prices are like. I would also suggest you go visit Westview. you might walk in and love it-or vise-versa. I am sure you have probably looked at Virginia Equestrian.com as there may be something there also. You may even find a private place, if that would suit you. Good luck! I am no longer around there, so am out of the loop. Could easily recommend one in Maryland, though!


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> I had also seen Westview when I was living in Leesburg and had considered it, but have no personal info on it. I don't know where your job is, but as you probably know, the commute to Centerville can be horrible at times. So, I guess I would consider traffic also. If you have a day off, you might take a drive down rt 15 south of Leesburg-there are several down there, and I have no idea what their prices are like. I would also suggest you go visit Westview. you might walk in and love it-or vise-versa. I am sure you have probably looked at Virginia Equestrian.com as there may be something there also. You may even find a private place, if that would suit you. Good luck! I am no longer around there, so am out of the loop. Could easily recommend one in Maryland, though!


Did you happen to go visit Westview? I've contacted the owner and realize that I'm going to have to provide my own grain. That's okay as long as the pastures are in decent shape and round bales when not. (I'm keen on field boarding). I spoke to a girl familiar with it and what I got out of it is that the actual facility owner can be less than friendly at times - but that the two guys that work there are reasonably knowledgable and friendly and that the horses seems safe and happy. I've been to enough barns over the years that I think I've learned how to stay out of the way and generally avoid getting scolded. I'm past my days of "teenager susceptible to money-hungry BO/trainer/impromptu-lesson-giver" haha and I just like to do my own thing and love on my horse. I do have piece of mind knowing that I can always go back to what I consider my "home barn", but I'd love to find a place that I don't have to worry about needing to move all the time, as we all do. I'll certainly know more once I go visit it, hopefully in the next few weeks.

ETA: I agree that the traffic is potential for avoiding Centreville and associated areas. I will be working at the INOVA Loudoun hospital M-F 7:00am-3:30pm so I'd be hitting rush hour on my way home from the barn every day


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would have loved to be at Inova Loudoun when I lived there, but was retired at the time and had no desire to do the work for a Va license! We lived off of Dry Mill Rd in Leesburg, and I always thought if I were going to move my guy there, I would go out Dry Mill toward Purcellville and just stop in at some farms. There are some nice private ones close in out there, and some look like they may even board. That is how I found the place I am at here in NY and I hit the jackpot.

I never visited Westview-I do know that the manager actually has 2 farms she runs.....I forget the name of the other, but she advertises both in the VA equestrian. Fox Run, I think. I also think there is another H/J place out 50 toward Middleburg, and obviously some in Middleburg, which is a bit of a drive and may be too far for you. As I said-look south on 15-I know of 2 out that way that are easily seen from the road. One has a very large indoor-also in VA equestrian. I visited there, but it was long ago.

Good luck!


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I really liked Paul Carter's Barn when I lived in Virginia. It's been 2.5 years since I was there, so I don't know exactly what the current setup is like, but they had a main arena and then a jump course. Stall board with daily turnout in large pastures. It's right on Manassas Battlefield, so LOTS of trail riding available. It was about 15 horses, give or take a couple. It was a great group of people, and I know at least several of them are still there. They had three different options for grain, or you could bring your own.
If you like a smaller, cozier sort of place, Paul Carter's is great. If you want more of a show barn, then it probably wouldn't be a good fit.

Prior to that I was at La Bella Luna just off Highway 50 in South Riding. It's also a good place, has stall/turnout and pasture boarding, about 30 horses total IIRC. One main arena with jumps sometimes set up and sometimes off to the side, a smaller arena that's grass/dirt, and a large grass field with jumps set up - were in various conditions when I was there, but that was even longer ago so I don't know if they're better or worse now. Also a good group of people. I mainly left because they closed down our trails to put up housing developments, and trail riding was my main focus. But it's also a cozy sort of place, not show focused - so it depends what you're looking for.

You should be able to find both on google, but if not, and you're interested, drop me a line and I can point you towards contact info.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

Shenandoah said:


> I really liked Paul Carter's Barn when I lived in Virginia. It's been 2.5 years since I was there, so I don't know exactly what the current setup is like, but they had a main arena and then a jump course. Stall board with daily turnout in large pastures. It's right on Manassas Battlefield, so LOTS of trail riding available. It was about 15 horses, give or take a couple. It was a great group of people, and I know at least several of them are still there. They had three different options for grain, or you could bring your own.
> If you like a smaller, cozier sort of place, Paul Carter's is great. If you want more of a show barn, then it probably wouldn't be a good fit.
> 
> Prior to that I was at La Bella Luna just off Highway 50 in South Riding. It's also a good place, has stall/turnout and pasture boarding, about 30 horses total IIRC. One main arena with jumps sometimes set up and sometimes off to the side, a smaller arena that's grass/dirt, and a large grass field with jumps set up - were in various conditions when I was there, but that was even longer ago so I don't know if they're better or worse now. Also a good group of people. I mainly left because they closed down our trails to put up housing developments, and trail riding was my main focus. But it's also a cozy sort of place, not show focused - so it depends what you're looking for.
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations! I found an add on VA Equestrian for Paul Carter's barn posted in September of last year. It has contact info on it and the price of board. I like that they offer field board. 

I also found La Bella Luna's ad on there as well. Both places look like they would work and are very reasonably priced, but depending on where I end up moving, the traffic might be too bad going that far south. I will keep these in mind though and may hit you up with a PM in a few months!


----------



## Grunerhaven (Aug 4, 2016)

I came across your posting today. If you haven't found something, I may have something that would work for you. I have a private facility in Leesburg (off route 15, near Oatlands). I currently have 4 horses, 10 acre property. I have an arena with basic jumps. I do have stalls for inclement weather, 2x daily feedings, and feed high quality feed and grain. If this is of interest, feel free to send me a message!


----------



## seekjustice (Aug 15, 2016)

I board at Madeira in McLean. It is around $1,100, but I let them use my mare in lessons in exchange for a reduction in boarding price. They take phenomenal care of the horses/facilities, and are very gentle in lessons. I absolutely love it!


----------

